# A nearby Glen...



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I went out yesterday for a drive up a very rarely used, dead end,single track road built for one of the Hydro-electric schemes...

The road is rather windy with steep drop-offs...

















These sheep weren`t too pleased to see me...








They ran off back down the road...









There`s not a lot of flat ground round these parts...









Caroline wants to go up there when the Autumn colours come out :biggrin:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Beautiful as always. Very similar to Romanian landscapes. Perhaps Scotland and Romania were conjoined, long before the present day continents formed, hehe.

The sheep however, they don't look Eastern European. :tongue:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Forgot to add. Out of curiosity are these pics taken with a phone ? If yes which one. Looking to do an upgrade and I want a phone that can take good pics.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My phone is just a phone & that`s all, when it comes to photography I use proper cameras - I currently own three Nikon DSLRs plus Nikkor lens ie - a D3200 +18-55mm GII, D5100 +55-200mm G and a D5000+18-55mm G* plus Nikkor 35mm & 50mm af lenses. I have to try hard not to chuckle when I see people using Tablets to take photos






Some might say I`m a camera snob but I don`t give a feck. If a photograph is worth taking (note I said photograph rather then snap) imo it`s worth using the proper equipment :tongue:

*The reason I have three cameras is so Caroline can use one as she has the same interest in proper photography as I do :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *The reason I have three cameras is so Caroline can use one as she has the same interest in proper photography as I do :biggrin:


 Therefore, I take it you have assistants tethered to the DSLRs with a laptop performing on the fly colour correction, thus ensuring proper photographic results. :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

since the dominance of didgital cameras, the cell phone have replaced the movie and film cameras, AND glass lenses, totally wipeing out the movie cameras, but not the 35 mm vintage cameras like the Leica and Nikon, thank heavens ! they still develop 35 mm film. the camera collectors are stuck with a vast amount of "film camers". vin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> Therefore, I take it you have assistants tethered to the DSLRs with a laptop performing on the fly colour correction, thus ensuring proper photographic results. :biggrin:
> 
> Later,
> William


 AZIF!!  :laugh:



vinn said:


> since the dominance of didgital cameras, the cell phone have replaced the movie and film cameras, AND glass lenses, totally wipeing out the movie cameras, but not the 35 mm vintage cameras like the Leica and Nikon, thank heavens ! they still develop 35 mm film. the camera collectors are stuck with a vast amount of "film camers". vin


 I haven`t a clue what you mean...









 :laugh:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Staffa trip last week.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Lovely pic's mach looks like my type of place even the sheep :biggrin:


----------

